# Notification Emails



## Rooigevaar (29/5/14)

How do I stop this?


----------



## Metal Liz (29/5/14)

Firstly, by your profile pic on top, you have a drop down box, click on preferences and untick the receive email notifications, then for future threads that you post on you won't receive emails anymore.
Now for the threads you have posted on, go and unwatch thread and then watch it again, but make sure that the receive email notification is not ticked...
Well this is how i do it... haven't found an easier way hahaha

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Rooigevaar (29/5/14)

Thank you kind lady! you will be spared when we take over the world.


----------



## Metal Liz (29/5/14)

whahaha baie dankie Rooigevaar, waardeer dit


----------



## Riaz (29/5/14)

Rooigevaar said:


> How do I stop this?


why do you want to do this? 

i like it because in the email is shows the response that was posted  unlike other forums that just give a notification of a reply


----------



## Metal Liz (29/5/14)

oh ja en dis net 'n plesier, dit het my ook begin mal maak hahaha


----------



## Metal Liz (29/5/14)

cause Riaz, you still have to come to the forum to clear that notification, so you end up having to re-read stuff...


----------



## Rooigevaar (29/5/14)

Metal Liz said:


> oh ja en dis net 'n plesier, dit het my ook begin mal maak hahaha



What she said @Riaz driving me nuts.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

